# truescale howling griffons



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

EDIT: due to a recent reshuffle of my PB folders pics in the first 2 pages of this thread are no longer visible. you can click the link in my sig for more pics, check out the more recent posts on this thread or click this link to access my howling griffons folder of my PB account.

well after a long hiatus i've decided to get back to some truescaling. now my world eaters are mostly done (for the time being at least) ive decided to turn my hand to something different - howling griffons. ive decided on a slightly more realistic scale on them, though the truescaling process is pretty much the same it was for the world eaters (to those who remember) - termie legs, gs torso and termie arms and shoulder pads.

i only intend on making a 5-man display unit for the time being; trying my hand at more detailed sculpting than the world eaters and as good a paint job as i can muster on them (hopefully, after over a year away from my brushes ill be able to get back on the saddle so-to-speak), though more on that later once the squad is done.

i originally had the idea for the howling griffons before the world eaters, but the marine army idea evolved into a truescale army, which then became death guard and then became world eaters before i even paitned anything green! so the army's been gestating for some time. i always wanted to painted them up in a slightly knightly theme - tabards, purity seals, though i also wanted them to be techy; with lots of equipment, pouches etc, as though they were an army that had been crusading for a long time and were in the field, with battle damage dirt and so on. when IA9 came out i read their fluff, and it seemed to match what i had in mind. so i was set. 

i started the models a few days ago, working on them at a time - doing some GS work on one as the GS stage on the previous model was drying. some models are in need of parts that i havent received yet so stand unfinished. the plan, as i said above is for 5 models, each on a curved base though i might add some other models if im happy with the end result (character model, possibly a librarian).

so here are wip pics of the models:

first up is a scale shot of one of the models superimposed on da vinci's vitruvian man, to try and convicne myself that the scale is decent on the models. now i know many will argue that marine anatomy is not exactly proportionate to that of an unaltered human, though im happy enough with the pic to not be bothered.









*first model*:
















this has become the defacto sergeant for the unit and is a pretty good example of the type of natural poses im looking for in these - nothing forced and more at ease than in the midst of battle.

*banner bearer*:
























on this guy you can see more of the pouches and details and some closer shots of the GS work on the torso - this time using brown stuff rather than GS as i was trying to see if id be able to better scult armour with it (i tends to hold 'sharp' detail a bit better than normal gs). im stuff unsure regarding the banner - whether to paint it as a glorified chapter symbol or as an actual scene. ideas are welcome!

*plasma gunner*:
















another example of the type of pose im trying to do. the empty hand will be filled with a pointing hand once the part arrives (next few days i hope). ive since reduced his torso slightly since taking these pics as i thought it was too big compared with the others (particularly the banner guy).

since having taken the pics ive removed the piping on the arms as i thought they made them look too much like terminators.

*and a transfer sheet i printed ready for the painting*:









hope you like the work on these guys so far


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

so..... that is sweet as!!!!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

:shok:....
I want....

+rep for such kick-ass Truescales


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... + rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Well it's been a while since I've seen a truescale thread and this one is awesome . Very neat sculpting and They look really good so far. Now to get some paint on them .

Have some rep!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome home Vorro =). I remember your good self from back in the day. Your Pre Heresy World Eaters were fantastic.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally another Vorro log. Looking forward to this!

Great start bud!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Truescale _and_ Howling Griffons?

I think I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing how you paint them.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Most excellent! The sculpting is very nice and the poses are terrific! I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Never seen a Howling Griffons log before, let alone a true scale one. I'll defiantly be following this one . Nice start.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This is great! You have fantastic sculpting skills and you're sense of true scale is also very good. Kudos!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice conversion. The backpack looks a little small to me, but apart from that, I have nothing but praise. Would like to see some painted examples!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Normally I'm not a fan of truescale as they tend to look... off for some reason or another, but these are very well done and I really like the more relaxed poses.

I'll be watching this log.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome back Vorro! I love your truescaling.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

This should be an exciting log to follow. True scale AND the crazy cool Howling Griffon's in one?!?! This is already looking good...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool stuff...keep it coming. Are you looking to produce resin duplicates from the masters? Where did you get the larger shoulder Guards?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I am very envious of your sculpting skills, but the first thing that shot out to me was the posing on the first marine. It's the definition of effortless bad-assery :victory:

I'll echo everyone's cries for paint, and the great work you've put in so far. Is there any chance of a scale shot with the next update?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

wow, wasnt expecting this many replies to the first post. thanks for the comments everyone!



Scathainn said:


> Truescale _and_ Howling Griffons?





Bane_of_Kings said:


> Never seen a Howling Griffons log before, let alone a true scale one





Unforgiven302 said:


> True scale AND the crazy cool Howling Griffon's in one?!?!


glad to see theres people looking forward to the griffons, hope i can do them justice (not much experience with yellow so, fingers crossed )



Cypher871 said:


> Are you looking to produce resin duplicates from the masters?


i really should have made a master of one of the torsos as its the most time-consuming part of the sculpt on each model and its the part most likely to differ in size and even a slight difference really shows, though it appears as though i wont be though i really should!



> Where did you get the larger shoulder Guards?


the shoulder pads are altered termie ones cast up to save time when making individual models as theyre pretty fiddly to make one-by-one.



Varakir said:


> Is there any chance of a scale shot with the next update?


will do, though im afraid the marine will probably look too big


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

some more pics:









as per request; a blurry scale shot comparing two of the marines with a guardsman. actually the size difference isnt as bad as i thought it was going to be - result! the marine on the right is the latest addition to the squad:









the left arm was difficult to get just the way i wanted so i ended up GSing the top half. the lion head on the right shoulder pad is the start of a cloak that ill add tomorrow once the torso has dried. after a rough start im quite pleased with the end result and think he fits in with the rest of the unit... now onto the last guy then i can start with last details and then paint!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great addition vorro. I'm looking forward to seeing the new guy's cloak. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, these guys are brilliant looking!

As has been noted, the poses are excellent. They look like they could be people!

Actually compared to the guardsmen, I think the marines look a little too short. If a guardsman is a normal human approximately 2m tall, then a marine should be another . . . 20-25% taller?

Cheers! And keep it up!
Kreuger


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to be able to do this to a Tsons army, holy hell. Vorro, you leave me speechless. Correct me if I am wrong but you are using Terms at the base for these guys right?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but you are using Terms at the base for these guys right?


yes, the legs are normal termie ones with a 1 mm spacer added to the top of the thigh and slightly bigger feet to compensate for the sand once i base the models


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking incredible Vorro! I am well impressed!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, these look so awesome. I'm really looking forward to seeing them all painted up!

+rep

Rev


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

im really itching to start painting them though want all 5 of the models done before i start...

so a quick update with the weapon ill be using on the 5th model:










its probably going to be dug into the earth with his right arm resting on it, though cant start work yes as im waiting for a box of termies to arrive so i can use the legs, though ive started work on a torso which ill try to cast for any future models


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome stuff Vorro! Good to see you about mate


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That's some very high quality modelling. Cool poses. +rep


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

Brilliant work  I love the pose of the Sergeant on the first page.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow that's some amazing work! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, I really want to see these guys painted, love the comparison between the truescale guardsman and the astartes. .


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Awesome stuff Vorro! Good to see you about mate


hey  nice to see you


well the last guy is now standing as one piece (still missing a lot of GS work), but at least i can show you what he looks like:









still left to do is some GS work on the legs and mostly in the joints between armour plates,and some sanding. 

and a group shot:









quite pleased with them ranked up together.

also, after a long look through the chapters list i came across the mentor legion/mentors, which jogged my memory about their fluff, and i came up with the idea of making an IG special ops unit led by a mentor legionnaire with funky tech. maybe a future project


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you looked into Scribor stuff, his shoulders are actually larger then they should be (IMHO) and wold probably fit your marines nicely. You have to make one an ex deathwatch member  That would be some bad as sculpting there.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

i really really loathe scibor marine stuff (though the dwarves are very cool); i dont like the machined armour and its just way too big. i think scibors marines are probably the same size if not gobber than mine, so i doubt id use any of them


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah that is why I said just use his shoulders. Either you love or hate him. I am not a huge fan though I would buy some of his stuff if they weren't WAY oversized.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so some more progress on the marines, and theyre getting close to completion:









added some tabards to two of the marines (coincidentially, theyre both the bare-headed marines. hope this and the similar poses wont make them appear too identical...) and i also started the cloak on the guy with the lion-head on his shoulder. ill take pics of that once its closer to completion (want to wait for the milliput base to dry before i add some milliput/gs folds to it. 

other than that i just need to finish the hand on the guy on the left (hand holding onto helmet) as well as the top of his greaves, and i think theyre done. might add afew more pouches/purity seals if i find decent places to fit them, and ill call them a day and start painting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

No charge for awesomeness or good looks. Jesus these are sweet.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I absolutely love the guy with his sword in the ground. The pose is absolutely stunning!


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

This truescale conversion does so much for the dynamic nature of the models. Really makes each one seem powerful and awesome. I love it.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Been lurking around your World Eater thread on Warseer for a while, sir. Huge amount of awe for your work.

What can I say - you are an insane, glorious bastard! Can't wait to see how the griffons progress...needless to say, +rep! :grin:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> No charge for awesomeness or good looks. Jesus these are sweet.





Midge913 said:


> I absolutely love the guy with his sword in the ground. The pose is absolutely stunning!





magnus962 said:


> This truescale conversion does so much for the dynamic nature of the models. Really makes each one seem powerful and awesome. I love it.


again, thanks  im really glad other people like the poses as i do try to make each model individual though still part of the unit - in hindsight i guess the sarge is the 'odd guy out' as hes not quite as at ease as the rest, though he dosnt really jar with the others so hes good.



aquatic_foible said:


> Been lurking around your World Eater thread on Warseer for a while, sir. Huge amount of awe for your work.
> 
> What can I say - you are an insane, glorious bastard! Can't wait to see how the griffons progress...needless to say, +rep! :grin:


hehe thanks  youll be pleased to know im doing some more work on the world eaters so expect an update on those too 


also, after reading up on Howling Griffon fluff i read they have a lot of pykers so id like to make a power-armoured psyker, also, with full psychic hood, force staff, force-push pose etc.


other than that theres the other ideas i have for truescal marines, which ive been mulling over for the better part of a year:


ultramarine tyrannic war veteran with lots of tyranid trophies
SW vs thousand son diorama  (EDIT: thousand son winnning; the way it should be )
mentor legionnarie with squad of special ops kasrkin
word bearer demagogue
deathwatch squad made from various different chapters
post heresy world eater (basically a mirror of a current model so show before/after)
 
so i have a lot to work with for the time being  any other ideas will be welcome


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so, some slight progress on these guys:









the start of another 5 truescale guys. one is set to be a mentor legionnaire attached to a 5-man IG veteran squad in carapae armour. lots of conversion opportunities there, plus some truescale IG action (slightly longer legs etc). theres a bolter arm (with ammo drum, sight and silencer [however that works on a bolter...]) to be used on the mentor dude. the other 4 are chapterless as of now - usually as i work on the pose and start putting bits together i start to get an idea for the models. 

some of you might remember me saying one of the 5 howling griffons was going to be carrying a flamer, though as i assembled the models it became apparent that none of the poses i came up with would work with a flamer so i just didnt make on. might keep the idea for another model.

also, here's something else:









what could it be? dont want to say too much about this project as im not sure ill ever get round to making it but if i do, it should be cool

also. i ordered an airbrush for these guys (though it hasnt been posted yet) so hopefully ill start mesing around with that in the coming weeks. ive been wanting to order one for ages, and when i came to prime the first 5 marines and found the can spraying a weird snow-like substance i decided to bite the bullet and order one. so ill be messing about with some test models (normal marines probably) once it arrives, before using it on the griffons. i only plan on using it for priming and basecoating for now and maybe some minor highlighting


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

What airbrush did you go for? I just bought a Badger 200 last week and a Revell Master Class compressor but it's all still in the box :laugh: as I am nowhere near ready for spraying stuff yet. Guess I should test it really. :shok:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> What airbrush did you go for?


dont think its anything special really; its a Fengda BD-180. ive had a go with it and primed some models and done some basecoats. took a while getting used to though i know itll come in very useful. 

so first thing's first - these pictures are boring! but im just trying to show that im making progress on the next 5 models.









man 1: soon to be an ultramarine veteran tyrannic war veteran with tyranid skull thunder hammer and hive tyrant head-crest storm-shield and various out bits and baubles









man 2: will become the fifth Howling Griffon, so i can 'promote' the guy with the lion head/cloak to company captain.









man 3: what could this be? what could that chopped up shoulder pad be doing on his back?









man 4: will become a mentor legion veteran leading a squad of carapace-armoured IG vets... when i get around to making them. he's equipped with a drum-mag bolter with silencer and scope and will have errant armour and lots of pouches and equipment. looking forward to painting this one.









man 5: no idea!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so a small update on these; getting closer to completion. they just need some small GS details (piping on chest, filling in dents in the armour etc), and addition of equipment and pouches etc.

brother shooty (howling griffon)
















quite pleased with the pose on this one. will probably add a tabard to him and the same sort of pouches that featured on the other griffons. unfortunately, though, like most of these new models, i dont think the poses are quite as good as the first batch, thats probably as i made these as more of an assembly-line rather than one-at-a-time liek the others. i tried the assembly line to save some time but think ill go back to individually making them in the future (the bodies at least - the arms and fiddly bits can always be done together)

Mentor Legionnaire
















im gonna flat out say it - my fave of these guys so far, though unfortunately the pics are not coming out well - they all look somewhat squashed and the pose is not translating well to a flat image - looks a lot better when you can rotate the base in your hands. maybea vid? 

librarian
























the model with the most amount of work left to do - cloak, tabbard, lots of work on the staff, more GS detail on the torso and random gubbinz. those shoulder pads are just placeholders - ill be adding slightly more ornate ones with rims.

corvus tyranid veteran








still need to do the last of the piping detail on the torso and trophies and equipment as well as the tyranid details (head-crest shield, skull-thunder hammer and other details).


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, im pretty much done on these guys now:

*Epistolary Balaam*































i'm really pleased with the way he turned out - the tabard, the details on the waist, the hood (which i was dubious about at first). just need to wait for the staff to dry so i an bend it back into the proper angle. 

*Veteran Brother Venator, Ultramarines Tyrannic War Veteran, First Company*















still missing some detail-work on the hammer and, of course, the storm shield, which is going to be based on a cast i made using an instant-mold of this:








ill be adding a chain and lots of parchment and purity seals to it, thoughthe whole head crest will be the shield, which i think is quite cool 9i know ultramarines arent much for keeping trophies but i figured it wasnt entirely out of character

*Brother Vassago of the Howling Griffons, & Brother captain Nelchael of the Mentors*































Vassago is still missing equipment, but is otherwise done and Nelchael is ready to be primed (really looking forward to painting the Mentor colours on this guy too. again, im pleased with the tabbard on the first model - i think im finally getting the hand of cloth (to a certain extent... see below )

and finally...

*Nathanael Garro*

my namesake in the 40k world (well, apart from the surname...) here he is, mostly done - just needing more detail-work on the loincloth, cloak and greaves.









more pics of him here


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

wow! these look just so unbelievably amazing.. have rep, have all my rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Vorro! Balaam and Garro are absolutely stunning and Venator is very nicely done as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

You sir are NUTS. That looks like soooo much work. I envy not only your modelling skill but your patience to generate such beauty.

+rep
Chaosftw


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks  

they are a bit time-consuming, mostly coming up with the poses, getting all the parts i need, and the GS work (especially on these; such as the legs and particularly the chests in the case of these models), though once done i think they look quite striking


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

These are absolutely stunning, dude, really impressed- im not normally a fan of true-scale marines but yours simply ooze power and authority, cant wait to see them painted up

Can i ask, how do you do the cloth parts like the tabards and cloaks? they are incredible looking, could you do a quick tutorial on them?

+rep sir, fully deserved


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

sir_m1ke said:


> Can i ask, how do you do the cloth parts like the tabards and cloaks? they are incredible looking, could you do a quick tutorial on them?


thanks 

well truth be told im still experimenting myself though i think with this last batch of tabards that ive come up with a decent system. i havent got any pics of the process though if i do any others ill take step-by-step pics. basically its:

1)roll out some milliput on a well-lubrivated surface and using a sculpting tool cut it to size and add some simple folds to it (while its still rolled out)

2) leave it to harden for about 30 - 45 mins

3) pull it off the flat surface carefully (making sure not to warp the shape and apply it to the surface of the model

4) once on the model work at the folds and creases to get a better shape

a bit awkward to explain without pics but thats basically it


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great work yet again. sorry I can't give you any more rep just yet 

looking forward to seeing them painted up 

Rev


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thaks 

justa quick 'update': due to a recent reshuffle of my PB folders, pics in the first 2 pages of this thread are no longer visible. you can click the link in my sig for more pics, check out the more recent posts on this thread or click this link to access my howling griffons folder of my PB account. all pics from this point onwards will be visible in the threads as normal


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

finally... some paint 

and its not a howling griffon:


















































paint could be better, i have to admit, though its my first time using a brush in well over a year so im not too peeved with the result. i also experimented a bit with weathering powders - its still a learning process, though i like what can be done with them with more experience! painted him in about 4 hours including some repaints on the chapter symbol and tactical symbol and mesing about with base colours and the weathering powders. if i had to paint another it would probably be quicker.

ive always liked mentors and i really enjoyed painting the colours on this guy and would not mind painting a full unit of these guys. maybe soon 

also, more details and a list of colours used etc can be found on my blog


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He looks awesome. My hat is off to anyone who can make a primer white army not look primer white!

And of course the miniature is stellar. You do amazing work!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work Vorro! Really like the way that he turned out.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks  it is a bit of a challenge to have a white army not look primed, though the green and weathering really help with that 

also after taking the pics i realised the grenades werent painted... that's been fixed!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic stuff, shame it's not a Howling Griffon though .


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

here's some more shots of the tyrannic war veterans storm shield:

lots of fiddly PC work here to show the gubbinz of the storm shield - dont want it just looking like a tyranid head. needs a slight bit of GS to fill in the gaps and its good to go. also, u removed the tongues from the ripper heads on the storm shield


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so, after a long pause because of over-time at work, here's some progress on the models. The librarian is almost finished (save some work on the shield and force weapon and final touch-ups on the face.

overall im pretty happy with the blue though admit that its far from perfect (the face in particular could be better, but ive always struggled with keeping the paint thin enough on faces to keep the detail showing) though the flash does show up a bit due to the semi-glossy finish on the model (and i think i need to work on my photography skills as i could not get the focus to work on this model...).


























more pics and commentary on my blog (link in sig )


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good.
Any plans for the banner?


----------

